# Door Layout Ideas



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Does anybody have any ideas or plans of door layouts with multiple levels say 3-4 levels. I'd thought it might be fun for the kids with the holiday so close. I already have aTuckaway 25 set up, I didn't know if some how I could add a Paperclip to it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Try some of these. Paperclip layout is listed.
http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Layouts.html#36x80

Otherwise just start laying track and add features you want. That is what I do.


----------

